# [SOLVED] aktualizacja glibc i zmiana /etc/locale.gen

## dead_parrot

Cześć,

Po aktualizacji pakietu glibc dostałem następujący komunikat

```

* IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/locale.gen' needs updating.

* See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

* man page to learn how to update config files.

```

Mój obecny locale.gen wygląda tak:

```

#en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

a sugerowany ._cfg0000_locale.gen wygląda tak

```

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

Przyznaję, że nie rozumiem zupełnie o co chodzi. Wdzięczny będę za wszelkie wskazówki.Last edited by dead_parrot on Mon Jul 02, 2012 7:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sherszen

W tym przypadku nie musisz nic podmieniać. Możesz zaktualizować ._cfg0000_locale.gen i zastąpić nim starszy plik, ale szybsze będzie:

```
rm ._cfg0000_locale.gen
```

Dlatego portage jest fajne, że pyta się Cie, co chcesz zrobić.

//edit

Właściwie to wynika z tego, że plik ._cfg0000_locale.gen to tak naprawdę locale.gen, który znajduje się w "paczce", która portage instaluje po kompilacji ze źródeł. Gdyby to była pierwsza instalacja, nie było by tego problemu. W przypadku aktualizacji plik locale.gen istnieje fizycznie na dysku i nie wiadomo, czy użytkownik życzył by sobie, żeby ta została zastąpiona przez nową wersję. Stąd to pytanie.

Zawsze należy sobie przejrzeć oba pliki i porównać, czy się coś zmieniło, czy nie. Jeśli sam nie zmieniałeś pliku wcześniej, zastąp bez obaw - jeśli zmieniałeś, porównaj zmiany i dokonaj korekcji nowego pliku, albo odrzuć nowy jeśli uznasz, że on nic nie wnosi.

----------

## dead_parrot

Wielkie dzięki za łopatologiczne wyjaśnienie!    :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Polecam robić po prostu dispatch-conf.

----------

